# Mango



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2017)

What can anybody tell me about Mango- workability. I ended up with some old stock. Thinking about making a few boxes- Picture is crappy. I had sore back and did not want to move outside shed- 5"x24 x 30- this is a big chunk. Quite oxidized, Planed the corner. I will get a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 26, 2017)

I really like it for turning. Seemed quite stable, machines reasonably easy, did seem a bit open grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 26, 2017)

It's really soft. Funny you asked, I have a piece on my lathe right now. You can cut it down in a hurry, but final cuts will need to be really light to avoid tear-out. Shear scraping at a really steep angle with a freshly sharpened bowl gouge is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 26, 2017)

It makes a nice paddle...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 26, 2017)

To me it machines similar to Mahogany. Finishing might require a bit more work as it is a bit more porous.

He he I love people telling @Mike1950 how it turns.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 26, 2017)

He hasn't turned since mango was invented give the  a break Les...

I got your back @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> It's really soft. Funny you asked, I have a piece on my lathe right now. You can cut it down in a hurry, but final cuts will need to be really light to avoid tear-out. Shear scraping at a really steep angle with a freshly sharpened bowl gouge is the way to go.





Don Ratcliff said:


> He hasn't turned since mango was invented give the  a break Les...
> 
> I got your back @Mike1950



Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 26, 2017)

Mango is one of my favorites! Fairly soft with beautiful grain!! Can have wonderful spalting. Sharp tools for final cuts a must!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2017)

Such is Mango...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 26, 2017)

Mike,
You will love it. Many different colors and grain. On the soft side maybe like your BLM. Mango box with cocobolo top with sap that matched the mango Jim

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 27, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Mike,
> You will love it. Many different colors and grain. On the soft side maybe like your BLM. Mango box with cocobolo top with sap that matched the mango Jim
> 
> 
> View attachment 126884



Very Nice Jim


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 27, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Mike,
> You will love it. Many different colors and grain. On the soft side maybe like your BLM. Mango box with cocobolo top with sap that matched the mango Jim
> 
> 
> View attachment 126884



Looks like curly mango!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2017)

No good for old flatworkers. Send it to an artisan turner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 27, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Such is Mango...
> View attachment 126869


I thought he said MONGO

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 27, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> I thought he said MONGO
> View attachment 127010

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Such is Mango...
> View attachment 126869


Rats...doc beat me to it...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It makes a nice paddle...
> 
> View attachment 126837


Don that paddle is crazy beautiful! None of my Mango had figure anywhere near that although some did spalt nicely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 28, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> Don that paddle is crazy beautiful! None of my Mango had figure anywhere near that although some did spalt nicely.


Thank you, I wish it would have spalted for me with the curl but no go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 19, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It makes a nice paddle...
> 
> View attachment 126837


Dan, that's just downright purdy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 19, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Mango is one of my favorites! Fairly soft with beautiful grain!! Can have wonderful spalting. Sharp tools for final cuts a must!
> 
> View attachment 126866
> 
> View attachment 126868


Ok, I think I need some mango - that's purdy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, I think I need some mango - that's purdy!


 what size.... :)
I have some big pieces


----------

